# Aphid ID



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

i cant get a picture of them, but i found clusters of aphids on large grass blades by a lake. they look alot like rose aphids, some being a burgandy red color and some being bright green. my frogs go crazy for them, does anyone know what kind they are?


----------

